# Multi operation face mill. Face mill + chamfer + spot drill.



## Parlo (Mar 11, 2022)

I decided to see if I could add a spot drill to the centre of my button insert mill.


I then made a video to show how it can perform all 3 operations in a second.


----------



## extropic (Mar 11, 2022)

In the video, it was not obvious to me that the tool was facing the workpieces during X ang Y traverse.
Your text (3 operations) caused me to look closer.
So, the chamfer is actually convex? interesting.

Can you show how the multiple workpieces are all secured in the fixture using a single air cylinder actuator?
That must be fairly clever too.

Nice work.


----------



## Parlo (Mar 11, 2022)

extropic said:


> In the video, it was not obvious to me that the tool was facing the workpieces during X ang Y traverse.
> Your text (3 operations) caused me to look closer.
> So, the chamfer is actually convex? interesting.
> 
> ...


The cutter is removing 0.4mm from the top, stopping when it is over the centre of the part and then simultaneously chamfering and spotting. It then feeds over to the next component at 0.4mm deep then repeats the chamfering and drilling operations.
The chamfer is concave with each corner on a 45 degree plane, the "dip" in the middle is 0.01mm ( 0.0004" ).
The workpieces are secured using a wedge compressing o rings around them. The toggle actuator is an aid to clamping and releasing. The final clamping is by two M10 bolts.


----------



## extropic (Mar 11, 2022)

@Parlo 
I think that fixture/clamping is very clever.    

I'd also like to see the workpiece if it won't violate a non-disclosure requirement.


----------



## Parlo (Mar 12, 2022)

extropic said:


> @Parlo
> I think that fixture/clamping is very clever.
> 
> I'd also like to see the workpiece if it won't violate a non-disclosure requirement.


It is 20mm diameter Delrin - 23mm long - 4mm diameter spot @ 2mm deep - 0.5mm chamfer.


----------

